# Looking for Players in NYC



## Taliesin (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm looking to add 2-3 players for part of a home-brewed campaign starting sometime in July-August using standard 3.5 rules with some world-specific tweaks to races and classes. 

The play style emphasis would be on storytelling, so an interest in roleplaying is important. I will work with each player to devise and flesh out a character concept and history that you like and that makes sense in the world, but anything can be brought to the table.  Each session would shoot for at least one combat, with an attempt to reduce bookkeeping as much as possible. Some gaming elements (leveling, side stories, et.al) will be conducted off-session, using a Yahoo group or similar.

I'm interested in conducting a fairly transparent game and loose game, with many rolls out in open (no DM screen), and players on the "honor system" to make character choices consistent with the character's perspective and knowledge.  A high level of roleplaying will be rewarded not only with XP but also apply to future characters, especially if it results in death.

The Game would run bimonthly to start, potentially increasing frequency over time. I'm looking to round out the players I have with as diverse a sampling as possible as far as age and sex, the only requirement being a certain level of maturity. That being said, the cut off age would be in the area of the early twenties.

We'll probably be playing in lower Manhattan.

If you're interested, email me at MARSMDA at AOL dot COM for further details.


----------



## Taliesin (Jul 4, 2007)

Bump


----------

